# Stock Height Springs



## FNM85 (Aug 19, 2016)

So, I've been browsing around looking for stock height springs, and I am looking at some Pedders on wretched.com at the moment. They are listing at about 240 for a set of 4 springs. My one question is this - Is this a good price, or are there better deals to be had? I have no preference for brand - as long as I can restore the stock height. I like the how it sits in the front, however the rear is way, way too low. The rear has just about no gap between the top of the tire and the fender. I have read a lot of recommendations about getting coilovers and the like, however I am on a budget (Already spent plenty of money on this thing!) and don't really feel like dropping a whole lot more money at this moment. Perhaps sometime in the future.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

FNM85 said:


> So, I've been browsing around looking for stock height springs, and I am looking at some Pedders on wretched.com at the moment. They are listing at about 240 for a set of 4 springs. My one question is this - Is this a good price, or are there better deals to be had? I have no preference for brand - as long as I can restore the stock height. I like the how it sits in the front, however the rear is way, way too low. The rear has just about no gap between the top of the tire and the fender. I have read a lot of recommendations about getting coilovers and the like, however I am on a budget (Already spent plenty of money on this thing!) and don't really feel like dropping a whole lot more money at this moment. Perhaps sometime in the future.


"Stock height" is a matter of what is correct. Example: My own experience. Stock height meant rear spring sag. As many learned "stock height" resulted in premature wear of tires which happened to me. Replacing stock springs with stock springs did not improve ride height. Pontiac at that time knowing there was an issue with rear end sag with OEM springs approved aftermarket springs which gave proper height eliminating the rear spring sag dilemma many experienced. At that time Pedders was busting with business with the new gen GTO's and offered their rear springs at the proper ride height. Measuring at the outer rim of the rear wheel and going through the center cap middle to the bottom of the fender should be some where around 24-1/2" to 25" or about 609MM according to Pedders at that time. Pontiac approved for me Pedders springs and my issue was eliminated. Many use Lovell springs from what I understood then was a cheaper alternative. Pedders went out of business however I had heard they are back, I don't know that for sure maybe someone does and can chime in. If you found them on a site then they are back.

I'd be more concerned in your case to find the proper measured springs rather than "stock height" which may not be of correct height. With proper ride height an easy way to know without measuring, you should be able to get 3 fingers side by side between the top of the tire to the bottom of the fender. If you can only get 2 in there you're low. Try pricing Lovell springs. Lovell's measurements call for measuring from the center of wheel hub to the bottom of fender @ 320 MM or about 12.5". 

You state 240.00 for a set of 4 springs? Lovell's pricing is 229 for a set of rear springs. You may want to verify the cost of the Pedders. IMO ask Lovell what the total measurement of their spring is then match that to the Pedders. Their 12.5 is about 1/2 the measurement of Pedders at about 1/2 the measuring distance so it appears they are of the same overall measurement. 

04-06 PONTIAC GTO - SUSPENSION - SPRINGS - LOVELLS SPRINGS - Kollar Racing Products


----------



## newsandu002 (Sep 14, 2016)

Pedders is back. Rob at Wretched is one of the few US dealers at present.

An easy solution to your rear sitting to low is to add BMR drag bags. They are around a $100.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Mentioned it before, only source I use for replacement coil springs is Coil Spring Spechttp://coilsprings.com/ialties 

Have wasted time & money before installing & later removing, & having to sell off, cheap, generic application GM Abody coil springs (Moog). Result was car set too high in the front. Customers have also in the past, brought me A body suspension rebuild "kits" from PST. Result: No left or right marked on the front coil springs ( they are different). the tie rods & ballpoints were cheap entry level Chinese junk, I could have bought similar with a good discount at local autoparts store. Each time we sent the junk back & ordered coil springs from CSS in Kansas. Not sure if holds true today, but in the 90's when first started ordering from Coil Spring Specialties, there were only two coil spring manufacturers manufacturing coil springs in the United States, one being Coil Spring Specialties, the other being Eaton. Food for thought before swiping the credit card on generic application overseas coil springs!


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

IMHO you should go with Lovell's Stock Height 370mm rear springs. My stock springs were sagging as well causing bad rear tire wear. I installed the stock height rear springs and it actually raised the car about an 1.25 inches. Now the rear tires wear perfectly even. If you like the way the car sits in the front now go with Lovell's 340mm Front Springs. They are 20mm drop springs but because of the sag of the factory front springs it will keep the car at about the same level. I went this route and love it.

Lovell's Springs links and pricing:

340mm Front LOVELLS 340 MM FRONT SPRINGS-PAIR-GTO - Kollar Racing Products
370mm Rear LOVELLS 370MM STOCK HEIGHT Rear Springs-GTO - Kollar Racing Products


The ride is absolutely fantastic with these springs. I paired them with Koni shocks and strut inserts. It has a wonderfully supple ride, takes bumps fantastic, and are also heavy duty enough to keep the car compliant when hitting the corners hard. I recommend this combination to anyone that uses their gto as a Daily Driver.

Also here is a pic of my car with the 340mm/370mm spring setup. Has a nice little rake to it too which I like because I grew up with the old school look! lol


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Here's 1 more pic. Just walked outside and tried to get the pic nice and level and even with the ground so you can see the stance...










Good luck in your suspension endeavors!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

IMHO 20mm drop all around gives the perfect balance of looks, wear, ride and handling. 20mm (~3/4") drop BTW will be higher than "stock" GM springs because as stated the stock sagged so badly. If you go the cheap drag bag route don't get the GTO bags. Airlift Mazda MPV bags work great and are cheaper. In addition the "GTO" bags require the cutting off of the bump stops. The Mazda bags you install sideways with the line passing through the coils so you don't have to permanently modify the car.

Pedders never "went out of business" as they are an Australian company but the old Pedders USA did. 


20mm drop all around


----------



## FNM85 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for all of the information. I am really digging that stance, GTO44. I like how the back sits slightly higher. I think that is the route I'll go with.

For reference, this is what I was looking at:

GTO 804010 Stock Height Spring Kit (2142RL/2589)

239.22 for all 4 springs.

Edit: And for clarification, when I say stock, I mean as it was intended to sit. Not as it came, damaged by shipping.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Pinion head said:


> Mentioned it before, only source I use for replacement coil springs is Coil Spring Spechttp://coilsprings.com/ialties
> 
> Have wasted time & money before installing & later removing, & having to sell off, cheap, generic application GM Abody coil springs (Moog). Result was car set too high in the front. Customers have also in the past, brought me A body suspension rebuild "kits" from PST. Result: No left or right marked on the front coil springs ( they are different). the tie rods & ballpoints were cheap entry level Chinese junk, I could have bought similar with a good discount at local autoparts store. Each time we sent the junk back & ordered coil springs from CSS in Kansas. Not sure if holds true today, but in the 90's when first started ordering from Coil Spring Specialties, there were only two coil spring manufacturers manufacturing coil springs in the United States, one being Coil Spring Specialties, the other being Eaton. Food for thought before swiping the credit card on generic application overseas coil springs!


I never knew that our GTOs had a different spring for each front spring!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Plowboy said:


> I never knew that our GTOs had a different spring for each front spring!


It doesn't. The fronts are a pair and the backs are a pair.


----------

